# Need advice converting a mov to mp4 on a Mac



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I received today a video someone made on an Ipad of a premiere of one of my compositions. I can watch it on the email it's attached to and I did download it, but it does not play on QuickTime. I got its audio to play via Itunes but only once and there was no way to record the audio.

After looking online I see that this is quite a common situation. So I tried a website called Cloud Convert, but after letting it do its thing for two hours it had barely done a 10th of the entire 7 minute video.

Any suggestions of a way to convert with a safe and free website?


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

Have you tried with vlc? That player can play (almost) every format.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Certainly works on the PC.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

WELL, you guys were no help :lol:

But I finally found a free, safe, easy converter called *Handbrake*. It worked great. It took 15 minutes to convert 6+ GB mov to a mp4. After that, through QuickTime, I made an audio only mp3. So I'm ready to go hunting for a publisher and more potential performers.

_PS: I did look into VLC as was recommended here, but I had some doubts after researching_


----------

